# Anyone From Hawaii?????



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

*Anyone In Honolulu, Hawaii?????*

Hello. Been pretty active on this forum and you guys are so...................COOL!!!!!!!! :cheers Had my 05 GTO exactly 2 weeks-IAM LOVING EVERY MINUTE!!!!!! Just wondering how many are from Hawaii. Just wanted to know. It would be nice to hook up and start a little club for cruising, tracks, and car shows.  Most important, sharing info and the love for this car!!! :seeya:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I grew up in Hilo on the Big Island and in Kailua on Oahu (Kailua haoles...da worse kine)... :lol: 

Live in CA now.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Never would have guessed Groucho lived in Hawaii.....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Never would have guessed Groucho lived in Hawaii.....


Most of my life, you Frikken' haoles! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

I live in hawaii ... :cheers ... actually Oahu... near diamondhead ...










:willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

ha....your near HEAD. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

speaking of hawaii........vedli, what do yall do when a volcano erupts?

and dont say "run like hell dude, gotta save the tropic girls !!!"


----------



## hawaiigto (Dec 23, 2005)

I live in Aiea.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

kahala here


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

:cheers 

Bruddahs!


----------



## Melio (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be in hawaii in a week.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Melio said:


> I'll be in hawaii in a week.


That's not the question. I've been there twice myself, in 1988 and 2003 but the thread is "Anyone From Hawaii?" Plus the thread was dead for almost 5 years......


----------

